# width between pods



## Nlawson0017 (Sep 12, 2013)

im looking to make a set of pods while ive got the boat tore apart and i dont have my motor and jet drive yet. goin to run a 50-75hp and was wondering if someone with flotation pods can measure the width between there pods and tell me so i dont have the jet hitting a pod when turning.

thanks 
-Nate


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Sep 16, 2013)

Cart before the horse. I think most will recommend getting the boat up and running before moving forward with pods.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Sep 16, 2013)

Ditto, just don't paint the transom where you'll weld them on.


----------

